# Lizards > General Geckos >  Jupiters new enclosure

## Aerries

So I finally got a mixture that I think will do amazing for a substrate. But its got Orange Powder ISOs spring tails and superworm beetles. Heres to hoping everything works out! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (07-17-2019),_dakski_ (07-18-2019),fadingdaylight (07-22-2019),_Jus1More_ (08-13-2019),_Kam_ (07-22-2019)

----------


## Aerries

Kinda bummed about my powder oranges, they dont seem to do all that well with arid substrate, had my culture in a critter keeper and didnt water it for two days and the sub just dried out completely and boom everyone died....babies included...wth....checked on Jupiters and they are doing great...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

